# Where do you want the wall cleanout?



## Njohneer (Apr 22, 2015)

Where do you want the wall cleanout? :donatello:

I design plumbing. I don't get to build it.

In a small commercial environment, like a medical office, childcare center or insurance office with just one restroom and a break room sink - where is the best location for a wall cleanout?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Njohneer (Apr 22, 2015)

*Done.*

I read the rules.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Your here for 2 minutes and your going to give us the rules, Jeeesh your worse than an inspector .


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Humm, where does a wall clean-out go?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Njohneer said:


> Where do you want the wall cleanout? :donatello:
> 
> I design plumbing. I don't get to build it.
> 
> In a small commercial environment, like a medical office, childcare center or insurance office with just one restroom and a break room sink - where is the best location for a wall cleanout?


On the wall...duhhhh


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Njohneer said:


> I read the rules.


I guess reading does not always equate to understanding. 

Where do we want the cleanout? If the PZ didn't have such a strong language filter, I would explain in detail where I would like to put one right now.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think he understands about posting a Introduction ! :thumbup:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I think we scared him off, ok back to the no primer debate


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

O God here we go again!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Back to primer... purple for rough in, clear for finish... done it both ways.

But back to the wall cleanout... If possible 12-24" above the floor more or less. NOT 4'+ unless really needed and not pointed toward something where you can't possibly get the F^(K!NG cap off! Call me a princess if ya want, I handle highwalls all day out here. Stupid $hit work done with no thought toward future repair/maintenance bugs the snot out of me!

EDIT: NEVER behind a toilet, never between a lav and stool, unless there is room for you and the machine!


----------



## Njohneer (Apr 22, 2015)

As a plumbing designer, my design accountability is officially only to the city plan reviewer. If I put the right notes on the plan, then they pass it. Regardless if it is the best way to implement the plumbing system. 

For example, I know a wall clean out is helpful to plumbers on a service call. So I show them on my plans where I think they should go. 

The problem is that the installing plumbing contractor gets these plans from "the engineer" and immediately sees a dozen places for improvement. So he ends up redoing my job before he can start installation. 

I came to this forum to find helpful plumbing contractors who would like to see a plumbing design that considers their experience. 

My first question is: when you show up on a service call at a rental car office, for example, for a back up somewhere in the system, and you would find a wall clean out helpful, where on the wall would you want it?


----------



## Njohneer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you OpenSights. You posted your answer while I was typing my last reply. 

What do you mean by "stool"? I can't tell if that's slang or a pun.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stool=toilet, Lav=bath sink... You really must be new. Where in the world are you? Legit question?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Njohneer said:


> As a plumbing designer, my design accountability is officially only to the city plan reviewer. If I put the right notes on the plan, then they pass it. Regardless if it is the best way to implement the plumbing system.
> 
> For example, I know a wall clean out is helpful to plumbers on a service call. So I show them on my plans where I think they should go.
> 
> ...


Make sure its above the closet bowl height


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wall cleanout is always helpful IMHO, the more "accessible" cleanouts and or shut offs the better, but a two way outside cleanout is best for a main. Wall cleanouts are great for branch lines, main or secondary, but a floor cleanout it best IMHO... IDC if it's right in front of the floor or a wye on it's back right in front of the stool. Never behind a stool, that's a waste of material, time and money.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

njohneer said:


> thank you opensights. You posted your answer while i was typing my last reply.
> 
> What do you mean by "stool"? I can't tell if that's slang or a pun.


...


----------



## Njohneer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you for the helpful comments. I'm going to add this note to my plans:

"Install wall clean out at end of branch line approx. 18" AFF and as far from edge of fixture up to 24" to allow for future maintenance. "

Is 24" reasonable?

I hope a note like this would keep bad plumbers from sticking a clean out in a stupid location, like at 48" AFF and between the lav and wc.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Njohneer said:


> Thank you for the helpful comments. I'm going to add this note to my plans:
> 
> "Install wall clean out at end of branch line approx. 18" AFF and as far from edge of fixture up to 24" to allow for future maintenance. "
> 
> ...


we cant install wall clean outs that low. minimum is 28" above finished floor. maximum is 60". the thought behind it from what i was told is so a handy hack cant use a cleanout for a spot to tie in a sink in the future.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Above the flood rim of the fixture it is serving in a convenient spot.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

As long as you put it in the women's restroom you're good


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The point is you do not want to go into a bathroom that is backed up and a full toilet, then try to open C/O and catch the water, :furious:
from a construction plumbing point it is easier to put behind the toilet but then you have to pull the toilet most times to get access to the C/O without breaking the bowl and you have a mess all over the floor, 
so I vote between the toilet and the lav sink above the flood level the you can open the C/O and run you snake and still be able to flush the toilet when the line opens, :thumbup:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JERRYMAC said:


> The point is you do not want to go into a bathroom that is backed up and a full toilet, then try to open C/O and catch the water, :furious:
> from a construction plumbing point it is easier to put behind the toilet but then you have to pull the toilet most times to get access to the C/O without breaking the bowl and you have a mess all over the floor,
> so I vote between the toilet and the lav sink above the flood level the you can open the C/O and run you snake and still be able to flush the toilet when the line opens, :thumbup:


Obviously it depends on the layout, but I'd prefer between stool and tub/shower than between stool and lav, but yes above flood. Not often, out here anyway, but sometimes the vent is offset from the stool. I've also seen a M/L C/O facing away from the stool into a bedroom closet with an access panel here... Tarp time, but better than an even bigger mess pulling the stool when the tub is full. No C/O, you just have to hope the Watco actually works.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

There is nothing that infuriates me more than somebody roughing in a group of wall mount stools with the clean out on the end turned out at the same level as the carrier. One it is imposable to catch the fluid and two it is infuriating trying to use the clean out between the stool and the wall.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> There is nothing that infuriates me more than somebody roughing in a group of wall mount stools with the clean out on the end turned out at the same level as the carrier. One it is imposable to catch the fluid and two it is infuriating trying to use the clean out between the stool and the wall.


Just let the chase wall catch the excess wastewater, the cleanout is usually roughed in too far back, and not supported


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just use silicone caulk of the right color to get that pesky c/o cover to stick once you lose the skrew


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess this makes me a "bad plumber", for putting my urinal cleanouts above flood level rim... :jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I prefer the plug facing the outside wall...
Especially when installed high under a sink or, behind a toilet tank...:thumbup:
36-60" above the floor is really cool too, so you can have a lot of cable out of your machine to control between the machine and the cleanout...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I done a clinic one time that the clean outs were turned to the exterior of the building on all exam room sinks. This way you could clean the branch and main and never enter the building. Not practical on all buildings but a Koop idea.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We try to place our CO's outside whenever possible. We even bring basement CO's up to grade outside if there is no appropriate place to put one down below.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> There is nothing that infuriates me more than somebody roughing in a group of wall mount stools with the clean out on the end turned out at the same level as the carrier. One it is imposable to catch the fluid and two it is infuriating trying to use the clean out between the stool and the wall.


I like the end, preferably in a HC stall, but I swing up with an 1/8 bend to get it above the flood level of the WC's.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I like the end, preferably in a HC stall, but I swing up with an 1/8 bend to get it above the flood level of the WC's.


that is exactly what I do. I had the pleasure of following a guy on a job where he had turned everything out with a 90 on the carrier. I stopped production until all bathrooms were fixed. The only thing better was the plumber was still on the job. The look on his face when he realized how he had made a grave mistake was priceless.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> that is exactly what I do. I had the pleasure of following a guy on a job where he had turned everything out with a 90 on the carrier. I stopped production until all bathrooms were fixed. The only thing better was the plumber was still on the job. The look on his face when he realized how he had made a grave mistake was priceless.


Why not confront the plumber before you call to bother the boss? Not everyone knows the repercussions of their installation, people in the field will have more respect for you if you don't step on their backs while climbing your way out of the mud. Lead by example and they might call you out on your BS,too everyone f**** s*** up, I WANNA know when I mess up, I AM proud, I fix my leaks, I fix others leaks, I have a level a tape measure and channel locks on me at ALL times...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberN8 said:


> Why not confront the plumber before you call to bother the boss? Not everyone knows the repercussions of their installation, people in the field will have more respect for you if you don't step on their backs while climbing your way out of the mud. Lead by example and they might call you out on your BS,too everyone f**** s*** up, I WANNA know when I mess up, I AM proud, I fix my leaks, I fix others leaks, I have a level a tape measure and channel locks on me at ALL times...



Never called the boss because I was the boss. He learned a lesson and now is a better plumber for it. It is good to see you like taking blame where it is deserved but on a big crew or little one there is no time to find out who soldered a fitting or glued a joint. The word team means everybody gets the glory for a good job or the blame for a crappy one.


----------

